# Sunny Benidorm



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello from a very sunny and warm Benidorm.
Stopping at the Armanello Campsite.
Cheapest diesel in France was 1.39euro per litre and just over the border in Spain at a Repsol garage we paid 1.32euro per litre however in Benidorm it is 1.40euro per litre.

Yesterday in town we got 1.20.5euros to the pound, the best rate we’ve had in three years.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello Hydrocell, 
Thanks for the information, I envy you the sun and warmth. 
Where is your campsite and are you pleased with it? We usually stay at La Torretta but it's a bit pricy unless you're long term.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Wilmannie

The Armanello is in my opinion one of the best sites in Spain, well maintained and they have very pleasant staff, the site is in the ACSI Book Page 346 item number 1923, we have stayed here three time and have always been maid welcome.

The ACSI price is 16 euros but if you stay 7 nights you only pay for 6, we have also stayed at the Villa Sol, which is just in front of the Armanello, we would say that out of the two the Armanello beats the Villa Sol hands down on all fronts.
The road to the camp is just of the N332.

Regards Ray


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Glad you are having a good time, but I cannot agree with you about Armanello being better than Vilasol.
When we looked Armanello seemed very cramped and somewhat gypsyish.
The price might be slightly better, but for convenience and quality we think that Vilasol knocks all the other sites hands down.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi aslshlymer

Thanks for your comment, but have you actually stayed there, the size of the pitches for motorhome are as big as any across Europe, and it is a very friendly site, and like I have already mentioned we have stayed at the villa sol so I am only speaking from my Owen experience, it’s up to the individual were they stay.

PS
I would not recommended any campsite that I was not maid welcome at regardless of price,
And one other thing the sanitary facilities at the Armanello are 4star were as in my opinion the villa sol are 2star “so I’ve bin there and dune it.”


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
I have stayed at Vilasol many times and cannot agree that it only warrants 2 star.
We looked at Armanello for a change last winter ,but just didn't like the feel of it.
Just an opinion of course.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hydrocell said:


> Cheapest diesel in France was 1.39euro per litre and just over the border in Spain at a Repsol garage we paid 1.32euro per litre however in Benidorm it is 1.40euro .


You will pay more for fuel in Valenvia/Alicante province because the locall government are adding an extra tax to fund the health service - don't tell George Osborne!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Ah Benidorm.. Memories...
Cant wait to get back at end of year.. 
Good news on the Euro......

Enjoy and have a €5 all you can eat Chinese buffet for me...


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Can't agree that Armanello is the best site in Spain or even Benidorm. Tend to agree with the gypsy site comment although that may be a little over the top.

If you want to walk into town at night you'd need to be very brave or be carrying a gun! The little track from the site down to the main road (at the side of Villasol) isn't where I'd want to be in the dark. Just look who your neighbours are in the old derelict (but not uninhabited) villas in that area

I also think that whilst Villasol is an excellent site in terms of accomodation the trek from the site into town, past the market area etc at night isn't really on either - similar dangers.

Stay on Torreta or El Raco then you are adjacent to the shops and clubs etc and much safer IMO.

Torretta is much scruffier than Raco and Villasol but a tad cheaper and closer to town.

We've spent the last 6 winters in Benidorm


----------

